# Deluxe 24 headlight



## Mikesmith (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi there new to the forum. New to snowblowers. I recently purchased a new 24” Deluxe. Might be a stupid question but after searching the manual I still can’t figure out - How can you turn headlight on or off? I haven’t put gas in to fire it up.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

It probably just turns on and stays on when the motor is running, if there is no switch.
I Only have seen a switch for hand warmers if your model has them.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

Likewise, I don't have a switch either.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

light only comes on and stays on as long as engine is running. shuts off when you shut the engine off. no switches at all involved with that.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Mikesmith said:


> Hi there new to the forum. New to snowblowers. I recently purchased a new 24” Deluxe. Might be a stupid question but after searching the manual I still can’t figure out - How can you turn headlight on or off? I haven’t put gas in to fire it up.



Hey Mikesmith,, Your the top earning Jockey living in Southern California,, what would you need a snow thrower for?? ..BTW I have the same unit as you.. There is no switch for the headlight.. What I did was change the halogen to an AC/DC led fog bulb used for cars, has the same connector, think H-11,, but I had to modify the lamp holder, make the opening larger, but she's in, and works great....P.S. Say hello to Bob Baffert for me...


----------

